# Colored Boer Doe Twins!!!



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

First set of the year came Friday night. :clap:
Momma and babies are doing good. I am thrilled. :sun:
It looks like the buck is going to color. I got a chocolate paint and another one that's kinda hard to describe. They are so sweet already.
I've never posted pics before but I am going to try. The pics aren't the best. I am also going to include a pic of the buck. The doe is traditional. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow! so colourful!!!! I could be wrong, but the 2nd one could be considered dappled?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the coloring on that second one.....unique. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

So cute, I love the boer babies, especially their coloring.. Is their mom considered dapple, regardless she is a beauty as well!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

The sire is what I consider a dappled paint. (this may not be correct) and the dam is traditional. 

We were excited about the colors and even happier that they were healthy!!!

We have 12 more does to kid. I have 7 due this week. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh wow thats great!! Can't wait to see more pics!! Good Luck 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful kids ! Congrats


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am really excited to see how my little spotted girl grows out. I am also excited about my kid crop this year. I have a feeling I'm in for a treat as far as color goes. I love unique markings, colors, spots, etc. So I will continue to take pics.

Any ideas on names for these girls???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

The unique colored one looks like a "Cinnamon Spice"  lol


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats on the newbies


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the spots!! Those ears on the first one are SOOOOO cute!!!


----------

